# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Astma, allergie en dikke amandelen in keel

## jorisv

hallo.

ik ben Joris, 28j en heb sinds mijn kinder jaren allergie(hooikoorts grassen, bomen, katten...) en astma. nu heb ik de laatste jaren niet zoveel last meer van de allergie, dus jeukende ogen enz zijn verleden tijd ik moet wel eens niesten maar dat valt heel goed mee. ik heb een tijd een behandeling gevolgd 3 jaar lang in de vorm van spuiten halen eerst om de 2 weken daarna maandelijks. waarmee ik echt wel een grote verbetering heb gehaald tov vroeger.

hetgeen ik nu eigelijk mee zit en in mijn ogen niet echt mee geholpen wordt bij de dokters praktijk waar ik nu ga is het constant dik staan van mijn amandelen
en het samanhangen met astma. ik heb reeds verschillende malen gelezen op internet van het samen hangen van het vroeger in de kinderjaren onstoken keel en neus amandelen en astma.
ik had in mijn kinderjaren zeker 3 tot 4 maal per winter keelontsteking en ontstoken amandelen hetgeen ik niet goed begrijp is dat bij mij die rotdingen dus nooit getrokken zijn.

het geen ik momenteel last van heb is

-amandelen die constant dik staan ze zijn goed zichtbaar
-zeer luid snurken en hierdoor slecht slapen smorgens meer moe dan toen ik ging slapen)
-astma
-geen fut meer
-jeukende oren ontstoken gevoel komt een gaat
-ook regelmatig last van de bijholtes (sinusen) die onsteken - pijnscheuten geven
-kort van adem verkouden gevoel en dikke amandelen bij in de tocht staan op het werk
-uitlaatgassen van auto's (diesels) wat een groot probleem is voor mij daar ik in een garage werk


wat moet ik nu doen met die amandelen? ik heb steeds de indruk dat deze heel het gedoe nog erger maken - veroorzaken, en hoe moet ik dit uitleggen aan mijn doktor of best eens naar een andere gaan?

----------


## sietske763

miss een te simpel advies; gewoon een verwijsbrief eisen voor de KNO arts...
bij sommige HAen moet je nu eenmaal luid en duidelijk zijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tjonge dat is nogal een verhaal zeg JorisV.... :Frown: 

Wat Sietske zegt ben ik het "helemaal" mee eens....
zeggen tegen de huisarts dat je het gevoel hebt dat je niet verder komt bij hem, (ondanks dat het een goede arts zal zijn)... en dat het jou "zinvol" lijkt om dat eens te laten onderzoeken bij een KNO arts, omdat je op deze manier niet verder kan leven met al die verschijnselen....uiteindelijk is deze man gespecialiseerd om dit allemaal te bekijken...(KNO)...duidelijk aangeven wat je wil anders sturen ze jou met een kluitje in het riet...het proberen van de huisarts is "afgelopen"  :Big Grin: ... huisartsen zijn vaak zeer kundige mensen en weten overal iets van af....maar een specialist is gespecialiseerd in bepaalde klachten dus is dat een goede optie....Sterkte ermee....
Groeten....

----------

